# Pretty Good Deal on Powered Monitors at GC



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Even though this is in the US, many GuitarsCanada people are close to the border ... 

Guitar Center web site has a promotion currently on the new Tannoy Reveal 502 powered monitors for $99 each. 

I had a $10 off coupon, so I'm getting a pair (hope to pick up from Buffalo store Monday) for $94 each! (John at the GC Buffalo was super helpful. I've had excellent experiences with the pro audio and guitar sales staff there.)

I currently do all my mixing on the headphones that came with my Focusrite Scarlett Studio package, so this should be an upgrade by any stretch of the imagination! 

They also have the Rokit KRK 5 Gen 3 in gold for $99.99, but the Buffalo store only has one (not one pair, just one!). Still, if you're in no hurry, they could ship one from another store to make a pair. The black ones are $149.50, so the gold color must be very unpopular!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

OK, I got these on Monday, and have been listening to them. They sound quite good, and very balanced. I won't have time to really put them through their paces with some mixes and comparing to headphones and my regular stereo speakers for a couple weeks, but the early indication is great, and I'm pretty stunned for the price.

Some reviews have mentioned a hiss/buzz even without signal, but mine are silent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You got a great deal. They are now $180.00 each.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from GC, and they are on sale for $89 each for Father's Day. Even cheaper than I got them for!

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Pro-Audio.gc?pcid=5071&ipp=25&icid=401485


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

59burst said:


> I just got an e-mail from GC, and they are on sale for $89 each for Father's Day. Even cheaper than I got them for!
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Pro-Audio.gc?pcid=5071&ipp=25&icid=401485


Thanks ......Just what I was looking for ..Ordered them last night


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Any one know how long it takes for Guitarcenter to process an order ?
Ordered the Monitors on Sunday night & now it's Thursday night 
I did get an order confirmation from Borderfree but that's it ...


----------

